# Website and online store is active!



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Just want to let everyone know that our online store is up and running now. Check it out to see what we are currently carrying, if you have any questions or don't see something you need feel free to give us a call or stop by the shop. Thanks!


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

You have a link


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Been eye ballin! Be home in a week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

http://benthicoceansports.com/
It's in the signature block too


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm going to have to take issue with your company name. It's culturally offensive. 

Just because we are on the ******* Riviera, doesn't mean you have to name a diving equipment company, 'Bent Hic'.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> I'm going to have to take issue with your company name. It's culturally offensive.
> 
> Just because we are on the ******* Riviera, doesn't mean you have to name a diving equipment company, 'Bent Hic'.


I hope your kidding about this... If you look at the Logo it obviously says "Benthic" and not 'Bent Hic'..........


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Reading on the phone guess I should have scrolled down further


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Haha yeah I need to figure out a way to embed the link in the logo, should have pointed it out. I'm pretty sure most freedivers won't be offended by the name


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Forgot to mention that all forum members get 10% off their orders until May 1st! Go to http://benthicoceansports.com/ and use the discount code "snapper". Keep checking our inventory as I'll be updating it constantly. Thanks for your business!


----------

